# Decoys and Coffin Blind



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

33 assorted duck decoys. Most are G&H brand, but there are some flambeaus and I think some GHG. They are a little beat up, but the birds don't seem to mind. I also have 2 GHG goose decoys with flocked heads. The coffin blind is fiberglass and it has stress cracks in it, but it doesn't leak at all. $150 for all of it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Would you sell the 2 goose floaters separately?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I would prefer to sell it all together, but I'll think about it.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

$125


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I really just want these gone so make me an offer.


----------

